# Meat smoking journal



## cheech (Jun 6, 2006)

Many of the books that I have and have read say to make sure that you keep a meat smoking journal.

How do you do it?

Do you have a template that you would be willing to share?


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2006)

Cheech, I don't have a template (but that gives me an idea)-

What I do is jot down the date, meat, type of cut and the weight of it. Then I list my preparation details-which rub I uses, if I brined or not and the type of brine. What smoker I used and what type of wood(s) used for smoke. What type of mop I used and when I started mopping and how often. I also note the weather conditions (hot, cold, wet, dry, wind-no wind) my starting time and finishing time and finishing temperature.

I also list the relevant comments and suggestion my guests makes as well as my own observations-like if I need to add or reduce something to my rub or pull the meat sooner or leave it in longer. And I'll also down any ideas that I might want to try the next time.

I hope this gives you some idea of what to put down. Remember it is your journal and you can make it as simple or as detailed as you like.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 7, 2006)

The virtual Weber bullet site has a downloadable log that I've modifed for my use: http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/cookinglog.html

It basically covers what Earl mentioned.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob, Thanks for posting the link-it looks just like what I had in mind. Like they say-"Why reinvent the wheel?"


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 7, 2006)

Most welcome. :D 

The Excel sheet can be modified pretty easily AND you can event develop charts to show temperatures overlaid in graph form. 8) A little geeky but cool.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2006)

Ain't nothin' wrong with 'geeky' :D


----------



## menace2sobriety (May 20, 2017)

was going to ask this very question. glad i did a quick search first. for anyone else curious about this the link posted is very good starting point to keep a log if you've been looking for a template,


----------

